# Surface skimmer type



## Boshk (26 Jan 2018)

Whats the general consensus on using a surface skimmer to reduce the 'film'?

1) Standalone type such as the Eheim Surface Skimmer 350 or equilvalent....
its another plug, could be another pump noise, easier to clean.....if it fails, too bad...no harm done?

2) Attachment to a canister filter such as the Fluval Skimmer OR an ADA similar glass version?
This one I'm not sure about. Its a lot neater and if its a glass version it could look nice BUT what about the possibility of it sucking in air into your canister?


----------



## Fiske (27 Jan 2018)

I run the Eheim on a timer. Approx 10-15 mins every hour. A  period of about 4-5 hours (can't remember exactly) at night when CO2 is off, to degas/oxygenate. It ain't too noisy on the low setting. On higher settings it tends to gurgle a bit sometimes.
I've thought about the canister attachments, but don't want to risk sucking air to the filter, and like that I can turn off the skimmer if I want/need to.
Someone here will probably say you don't need a skimmer if your tank is balanced, but whatever...


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Jan 2018)

Boshk said:


> Whats the general consensus on using a surface skimmer to reduce the 'film'?


Hi, the consensus is that if your tank is experiencing film that you find objectionable to the point where you are considering a skimmer, then the plants are unhealthy and that you should review your lighting, CO2, flow/distribution and nutritional program.

Cheers,


----------



## papa_c (28 Jan 2018)

I use the glass type in my 220l main tank and in 30l cubes. Work perfectly and are a little less visible.


----------



## mantozhke (28 Jan 2018)

Hey. I’ve had a fluval one. Sucked in +10 of my borarras team. Got rid of it. Bought an ISTA one which serves as a CO2 reactor also. A bit better choice, but it can suck in small shrimps. I’ll put a combined skimmer with filter intake on my next tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (29 Jan 2018)

An air pump did a better job for me than a surface skimmer.


----------



## Zeus. (29 Jan 2018)

I got an Eheim skimmer, but it was very soon found to be an Otto catcher/killer even with a mod with the plant pot. So only use it on one tank on WC day, on other tank have an airstone on when lights or CO2 is NOT on


----------



## GHNelson (29 Jan 2018)

All Pond Solutions
A smaller skimmer!
With a small removable guard



hoggie


----------



## Boshk (3 Feb 2018)

hogan53 said:


> All Pond Solutions
> A smaller skimmer!
> With a small removable guard
> 
> ...



The guard is good, not only for shrimp and fish but for debris too.
wish eheim did a similar one.

My surface film isn't 'objectionable', just thought tank may look cleaner and allow that little bit extra light to reach the bottom since I'm not using a high tech lighting system


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Feb 2018)

Boshk said:


> My surface film isn't 'objectionable', just thought tank may look cleaner and allow that little bit extra light to reach the bottom since I'm not using a high tech lighting system


The idea of having more light reach the bottom is actually a flawed principle. In planted tanks, whether or not a high tech lighting system is employed, the goal is to have a little bit extra CO2 reach the bottom because CO2 grows plants. More light makes them grow faster but it also makes algae grow faster if more CO2 is not made available. In fact the main reason for removing the film is to enhance gas exchange at the surface, NOT to allow more light to penetrate. The use of a well placed filter outlet should be sufficient to disperse the thin film. If it does not, then this is a signal that there is trouble brewing in the tank.
Too many hobbyists look for machines to solve their problems instead of implementing a better strategy for improving the health of their plants.
When the tank is fed with proper levels of nutrition, good CO2, flow/distribution and is kept clean by regular water changes and cleaning then the film dissipates easily and the surface becomes pristine.


 

Cheers,


----------



## HiNtZ (5 Feb 2018)

Boshk said:


> Whats the general consensus on using a surface skimmer to reduce the 'film'?
> 
> 1) Standalone type such as the Eheim Surface Skimmer 350 or equilvalent....
> its another plug, could be another pump noise, easier to clean.....if it fails, too bad...no harm done?
> ...



I've got exactly the same as the black canister attachment you pictured (for about £4 posted). It's actually quite good, sometimes it can gargle if the vents have been blocked - which is often in a planted tank.

If you are around the tank daily I would say go for the canister attachment type, but if you're away for more than a couple of days at a time then it's a bad idea..... it will become blocked at the vents, air will enter via the top and be sucked into the canister which in turn puts water from the canister into the tank, increasing the water level. Then finally the clear plastic float will be sucked completely under water and fish/shrimp can get sucked in.


----------



## HiNtZ (17 Feb 2018)

Just an update - I binned my canister attachment type (I go abroad frequently) as I was fed up teaching my friends how to keep an eye on it.

Instead, I got this one from ebay. Best thing ever! Works a treat and was cheap as chips (£8.99). I run it on a timer to come on at the end of the day.


----------



## Boshk (18 Feb 2018)

HiNtZ said:


> I've got exactly the same as the black canister attachment you pictured (for about £4 posted). It's actually quite good, sometimes it can gargle if the vents have been blocked - which is often in a planted tank.
> 
> If you are around the tank daily I would say go for the canister attachment type, but if you're away for more than a couple of days at a time then it's a bad idea..... it will become blocked at the vents, air will enter via the top and be sucked into the canister which in turn puts water from the canister into the tank, increasing the water level. Then finally the clear plastic float will be sucked completely under water and fish/shrimp can get sucked in.



I didn't bother with the glass return+skimmer thing either, it would be pretty bad for my eheim canister if it got stuck sucking in air while I'm away.
I got the eheim skimmer, works really well, had to DIY a mesh on it for the future fish/shrimps. Its really quiet, does the job. 
Going to run it on timer too I think, at the moment its on full time.


----------

